
Instahunter - KSSBro
https://github.com/KSSBro/instahunter
======
KSSBro
Instahunter is a CLI app that can fetch posts and user data from Instagram.

Following can be fetched in the form of JSON data with Instahunter:- \- Most
recent public posts with a hashtag \- User data with a username or user id \-
Most recent posts by a user with a username

